# Front Stance



## tshadowchaser (Jan 16, 2004)

Most of us use a front stance in our forms  my question is do you use this stance when you fight (or spar) and if so what percentage of the time.
If not why not


----------



## Shodan (Jan 16, 2004)

What do you mean by front stance?  Is this a forward bow or??  Please describe.......thanks!!


----------



## Arthur (Jan 17, 2004)

We have 

no stances and no kata in Russian martial Art (Systema)... none-the-less, I use the front "stance" all the time!

It is merely a snapshot of movement, quite useful for lowing oneself, creating leg barriers and exerting forward knee/shin pressure.

Arthur


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't use a front stance, I use what I learned as the "Kenpo fighting" stance.  Knees flexed, front foot turned slightly inwards, and the rear heel loaded.  Serves for mobility purposes and angling footwork.


----------



## 2fisted (Jan 25, 2004)

Sometimes mid-combo, but rarely for more than a few seconds.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 26, 2004)

front stance: front leg bent rear leg locked , feet shoulder with apart and 1 1/2 to 2 shoulders long.
modified front stance can be the kenpo bow stance or a everyday walking stance


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 27, 2004)

Wouldn't a front stance kind of be putting your nose out there to get smacked?

The stance has its uses, but I wouldn't stay in it for too long unless you've really adapted your style to it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 27, 2004)

I walk in one every day and I move out of one into whatever stance easily. No I dont think it is putting you rnose out, but I also belive in blocking


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 27, 2004)

OK - just don't block with your face. That can be an owie.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 27, 2004)

yep it sure can 
so can the eye brow block  still have not prefected that one


----------



## cas (Jan 31, 2004)

We use a modified front stance in sparring. The backleg isn't streched but bent.  Weight distributed evenly over both legs. Shoulders and hips almost squared so both arms and legs can be used for moving, defending and attacking.

Actually isn't much different from the basic forwardstance in the forms, the streched backleg is just part of the end of the movement.


----------



## Druss (Feb 11, 2004)

Front stance looks good in kata only , probably the only real use would be when u trying to set an oponant up while sparring.....

The eyebrow block requires years of experience as not recomended for novoices . The trick is to move the the head in line with in coming kick/punch once its through ur block.

Osu


----------



## Arthur (Feb 15, 2004)

> Front stance looks good in kata only , probably the only real use would be when u trying to set an oponant up while sparring.....



The front stance is the basis of leverage in a vast amount of t throws and takedowns common to many arts. Its value is not in the precontact phase of a fight. that is obvious. Its value is in the midst of close contact.

examples:

Karate (Shotokan)   Byodaoshi
Silat                      Kinjit
Silat                      Beset
Judo                      O Soto Otoshi
Kamishin Ryu           Aiki Ude Otoshi
Aikido                    Aiki Ura Ude Otoshi
Boxing                   Outside Parry Simultaneous body punch
Capoeira                Recovery from Role

The front stance is instrumental to a wide variety of throws. The rear foot creates a barrier or sweep, the front thigh provides a fulcrum.

Arthur


----------

